# Linney tried tuning 🤣



## wiggy1980 (Dec 30, 2017)

So I have many logs emails to back this up which I shall keep. I feel I need to share my story for others as we don't always hear what's happening

I bought a built gtr Nov 2020 from vg performance cars. built by AC.

It had a over fuelling issue that I didn't know about when I bought it.

Contacted ac who done their best with logs and said vvti seals. Vg said to ring around for quotes as under warranty so I did off it went to KR. Which I paid £155 transport fee. Avoid vg cars by all means

KR Who fixed fuelling was vvti seals and I had 1050cc injectors fitted as had 1300cc.

Linney remapped it as i wasn't happy with the map they had car 1 month KR kept fobbing me off map not ready...
got it back home temp hit 85. revs from 1k to 2k idle was 12.7afr. 

Try to Contact KR via phone, wotsapp and email linney says they had no contact... sent logs several wks later after I spent 30hrs working on car trying to fix. Back up to KR several remaps by linney he wouldn't admit it was his map albert told me and the look on his face . and a test drive all OK.

Back home idle afr 12.7 and eng light on during WOT. 

Sent logs he didn't know problems.

Said leave car at shop to look at I mean 1 month already.

By now I've had enough. linneys attitude
very unprofessional. I asked on dct fb group with a log for help. Linney email me I quote.. you want my help don't post on public forum.

So I went with another tuner dimitri I knew nothing about him but...

Sent him logs we had a chat discussing faults. Fast forward 

Loaded base map well that was lovely done more mapping found it was overboosting diagnosed faulty wastegate fixed that.

Then eng light on again misfire over 1.5bar. Diagnosed that now fixed.

All of this took several wks and msgs to dimitri on Saturdays.. and late evenings.

All of these faults were on the car when linney mapped it but didn't see it.. he just added to it with poor map and ignorance. 

Dimitri has been an absolute gent even when in hospital was helping me.

Lesson learned I will never use linney again. AC done their best, KR also but hat off to dimitri.

I'm about £1500 diwn with all combined from linney 





Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

My friends a tuner and mapper and he often states that most cars have issues that need resolving before any mapping can commence, boost leaks are a favourite, then people turn up with cars with no fuel or mot on them and often untaxed All could be fixed before hand then money is not being wasted.


----------



## wiggy1980 (Dec 30, 2017)

Skint said:


> My friends a tuner and mapper and he often states that most cars have issues that need resolving before any mapping can commence, boost leaks are a favourite, then people turn up with cars with no fuel or mot on them and often untaxed All could be fixed before hand then money is not being wasted.


Well linney picked up none of this  dimitri did no difference in the car at the time just saying.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

ah Linney the trust fund kid.


----------



## wiggy1980 (Dec 30, 2017)

matty32 said:


> ah Linney the trust fund kid. wouldnt trust either of them TBH , certainly not KR


So daddy paid for him. He seemed abit like that 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

could not possibly comment.


----------



## wiggy1980 (Dec 30, 2017)

I can this is when I asked dct group for help reading log he wasn't named at the time and had no reply for 2 days









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

says it all

no comment from me


----------



## wiggy1980 (Dec 30, 2017)

And the attempt to contact KR























Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

no comment


----------



## wiggy1980 (Dec 30, 2017)

matty32 said:


> could not possibly comment.


No need I learnt the hard way 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

is what it is, I’ve been saying for years about this but hey ho


----------



## wiggy1980 (Dec 30, 2017)

matty32 said:


> is what it is, I’ve been saying for years about this but hey ho


Agreed live and learn for me though 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

no comment


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Matty32 commenting about customer service, oh the irony, comedy gold.
The truth is most of us have good/bad reviews but only some are based on facts; others a vendetta.


----------



## Reano (Oct 1, 2015)

Before this goes south I've dealt with a load of people in tuning up and down the country and by far the two best ones are Dimitri and Romain from Racecal. Brilliant customer service, even helping out of hours with tweaks (nothing to do with faults) and general queries and when I apologise with "I know you must be busy.." you will get responses like "Don't worry its just my job...." Very much akin to top customer service industries.
I have dealt with Linney and I'm not going to go into a war but lets just say, it is better to get your car mapped with Dimitri or Romain.

Everyone should know its the age of social media and instant feedback you cant maintain poor customer service for long without losing customers.

Anyway glad things now sorted out.


----------



## wiggy1980 (Dec 30, 2017)

Reano said:


> Before this goes south I've dealt with a load of people in tuning up and down the country and by far the two best ones are Dimitri and Romain from Racecal. Brilliant customer service, even helping out of hours with tweaks (nothing to do with faults) and general queries and when I apologise with "I know you must be busy.." you will get responses like "Don't worry its just my job...." Very much akin to top customer service industries.
> I have dealt with Linney and I'm not going to go into a war but lets just say, it is better to get your car mapped with Dimitri or Romain.
> 
> Everyone should know its the age of social media and instant feedback you cant maintain poor customer service for long without losing customers.
> ...


Agreed always had great support from dimi 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## UKPAISLEY (Jan 17, 2003)

I have had the same issues with Linney, don't want talk about it , but I had a good 9 hour round trip and an overnight stay this Tuesday and I now have a map.


----------



## wiggy1980 (Dec 30, 2017)

UKPAISLEY said:


> I have had the same issues with Linney, don't want talk about it , but I had a good 9 hour round trip and an overnight stay this Tuesday and I now have a map.


Surprisingly there's quite a few people who have had issues with him.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

What would you expect from somebody who copies other peoples work?


----------



## wiggy1980 (Dec 30, 2017)

Really that's news to me chap so he gets maps mods em abit

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## wiggy1980 (Dec 30, 2017)

So update faults should be fixed I've been busy on the drive under and over car . Done a few logs today for dimi touchwood all good.

Car fealt good @ 1.8 bar
Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Diss020 (Jan 22, 2018)

Dimitri's the real deal. A walking encyclopedia that you can turn to. He knows his shit...

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## wiggy1980 (Dec 30, 2017)

That he is last few tweeks and it's done.

Bought it in November now its finally getting to the end. 6 extra weeks waiting added by linney plus all the back and forth to KR cost wise
map £800 
fuel £300 
Time off work unpaid £300
parts not needed £265

Total £1675 wasted.

Lessons have been learnt some rather expensive due to twat linney barebone support and he's medoka maps Loaded with free faults. My logs don't lie

Going forward dimi for the win
1.8bar 850bhp .

I hope my experience will help someone.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## wiggy1980 (Dec 30, 2017)

My map and car in the final stages of being sorted. A few more logs and more of dimi time. 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## bartAPC (Jun 27, 2021)

Shite...i run a business, or try to, and all your comments actually made me think twice. I am trying to focus on support and offer free and unbiased advice. I thought that Linney is a brand name or so...Glad you got the car sorted...but shame you had to endure the shit experience.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

If you have a garage and feel you want to pickup some gtr work I'd suggest giving a pm to mookistar and he'll sort you out on here as a trader.

I get asked quite regular to do work but I don't have a unit and ramp so don't take jobs on.

Tool wise is not an issue, the wife says different😊


----------



## wiggy1980 (Dec 30, 2017)

bartAPC said:


> Shite...i run a business, or try to, and all your comments actually made me think twice. I am trying to focus on support and offer free and unbiased advice. I thought that Linney is a brand name or so...Glad you got the car sorted...but shame you had to endure the shit experience.


It's all in what you can offer and your attitude as a business.
I've found out the hard way through linney he's attitude and the way he didn't deal with me or car professionally.
Don't let it put you off this is just how not to do it. 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## wiggy1980 (Dec 30, 2017)

Skint said:


> If you have a garage and feel you want to pickup some gtr work I'd suggest giving a pm to mookistar and he'll sort you out on here as a trader.
> 
> I get asked quite regular to do work but I don't have a unit and ramp so don't take jobs on.
> 
> Tool wise is not an issue, the wife says different


You can get rent a ramp if it's a day or half a day's work may help you 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

If I do things, it's on my own terms in my own place as everything is there and I have a rough idea of the game plan for the job.

I swapped a box with a garage owner the other week and it was hard work looking for things and keep asking, just took more time but the result was the same.


----------



## bartAPC (Jun 27, 2021)

Well we are all the same. No matter what. Just humans. So its all down to individual I guess. I try to be polite and treat everyone with respect. Keep customers posted etc. Iam not saying, we do have issues with parts, etc, but at the end of the day we try to keep the customers updated and this way we never even advertised.


----------



## wiggy1980 (Dec 30, 2017)

Skint said:


> If I do things, it's on my own terms in my own place as everything is there and I have a rough idea of the game plan for the job.
> 
> I swapped a box with a garage owner the other week and it was hard work looking for things and keep asking, just took more time but the result was the same.


Agree with that I know where all my tools are in my van goes with my job so abit easier for me if I'm on site or a mates garage got all my tools to hand

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## wiggy1980 (Dec 30, 2017)

Well no feedback from linney. Wonder why 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Reano (Oct 1, 2015)

Go to Dimitri, get a phone flash license as well at £50. Send him the logs. If you want to safely map also book a rolling road session somewhere and send those logs.


----------



## wiggy1980 (Dec 30, 2017)

Reano said:


> Go to Dimitri, get a phone flash license as well at £50. Send him the logs. If you want to safely map also book a rolling road session somewhere and send those logs.


You can't on a 09 needs usb I know that from trying 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Silverspeed (Nov 29, 2009)

09 Is the only model that you can't do this on or are there more models affected by this issue?


----------



## bartAPC (Jun 27, 2021)

Skint, thank you so much for your reply and help. Much appreciated!


----------



## wiggy1980 (Dec 30, 2017)

So now dimi is now helping me do my timing chain over the phone in his own time. Absolutely amazing 









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

is that an engine out job?


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

How many miles were on the original one?


----------



## wiggy1980 (Dec 30, 2017)

Engine in. And 57k miles. Cam sprocket worn so doing the lot. Engine was rebuilt by AC

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Has it had a hard life🙈


----------



## wiggy1980 (Dec 30, 2017)

Not really runs well bar this 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## HellsSalesman (Apr 12, 2017)

wiggy1980 said:


> Engine in. And 57k miles. Cam sprocket worn so doing the lot. Engine was rebuilt by AC
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


cam sprocket worn!? this mostly happens when the heads/block get decked...what did dimitry say about this?


----------



## wiggy1980 (Dec 30, 2017)

Yep that was the issue from build. All in hand now.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## wiggy1980 (Dec 30, 2017)

Getting there thanks to dimitri 









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

We use Dimitri for all our mapping. Superb guy and we work extremely well together when fine tuning clients cars and developing our own performance upgrade componentry.

I'd happily bring in anyones car and work with Dimitri for mapping. He really is night and day compared to others out there.


----------



## Reano (Oct 1, 2015)

I hear Romain is also good re after support as well. I have found him to be really good in just enquiries and time. Dimitri is ridiculously good though. Tweaking from afar on Ecutek!!! Even after the money has been paid..


----------



## wiggy1980 (Dec 30, 2017)

So timing chain fitted. Vvti sprocket definitely knackered as dimi said .

I would say he's put in over 10hrs in helping me from diagnosis to repair. Top tuner and helper. Many thanks to dimi and many f ups from linney tuning. 

Its been interesting but I would advise no one ever uses linney tuning he's sh!t from what I've experienced. Stuck up, ignorant prep boy how he got where he is god knows... so this for now concludes my current journey.
















Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Reano (Oct 1, 2015)

wiggy1980 said:


> Its been interesting but I would advise no one ever uses linney tuning he's sh!t from what I've experienced. Stuck up, ignorant prep boy how he got where he is god knows... so this for now concludes my current journey.


It’s called clever marketing but social media and posts like this will expose them and help decrease future sales. 
Also look out from “premium” companies that over charge for products when selling on at increased profit margins compared to others.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

He can't be no worse than svm, there master con artists. I've said it for yrs and then it's when people experience it for themselves they realise.


----------



## Reano (Oct 1, 2015)

Skint said:


> He can't be no worse than svm, there master con artists. I've said it for yrs and then it's when people experience it for themselves they realise.


Any more details? I used them found them generally OK. Had some issues with them but also with Litchfield but got it sorted. However finding Race Junky way cheaper, etc? What happened to you Skint?


----------



## wiggy1980 (Dec 30, 2017)

Skint said:


> He can't be no worse than svm, there master con artists. I've said it for yrs and then it's when people experience it for themselves they realise.


Please indulge me as I have everyone else.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## wiggy1980 (Dec 30, 2017)

I can't see him suffering too much as he's established somehow.

He's got a name that's well known but for the wrong reasons! this is my real life experience, stressful and costly.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Reano (Oct 1, 2015)

I wonder sometimes if ppl assume issues if for example an SVM car is at Litchfield, vice Versa or else where. A lot of companies have stopped blaming each other as they have seen it impacts negatively on them if the spot light shines on their house also.
I think you shouldn’t say something about a company unless your willing to expose them with examples or it’s just a big rumour. I’ve had loads of issue with people even with the counting of money I already checked or with car issues. I give them a chance to rectify and if they don’t, don’t buy from them ever again or recommend them or expose them. If they rectify then I think that’s fine.

the only main specialist I have had issues with that either ghost you or didn’t rectify was Linney. For me anyway. Thats the key. I have also found after market support really poor with most including Litchfield.

Dimitri has reset what after market support should look like in the UK.

We probably given too much power to them so they can say “take it or leave” or bump the price up on standard parts and people buy rather than buying the same part elsewhere cheaper. For example I don’t think 4.25 upgrades or less should be given to the big boys, instead give that work to the current smaller specialists so it creates more competition in the market. For example I’ve given some to Jack at Race Performance Junkies so he becomes a bigger specialist in Midlands creating even more competition and if engineers not happy at a bigger boy they can go to him, etc and so with others.

I cant comment on JM Import they seem good for a larger specialist.

l‘ve also had people like a driveway specialist who we were doing some work for and we agreed to do some work on my house, some family and my company. Cut a long story short, we gave some cash to pay an invoice, then suddenly when he got to bank “he found we were £80 short”. We had counted it thoroughly before and since he had to finish we paid the extra. Knowing it was wrong. We then when complete posted a poor report, cancelled the future work ‘due to unforeseen circumstances’ and ensured none of our neighbours got work done with them…

So for a quick hussle he lost thousands and future sales from me and at least ’some’ others, so Karma bit hard on this one.

So to change behaviour companies need to see that bad press loses them ‘some’ sales each time they don’t rectify or hussle their customers.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

With regards to the mapping most people just jump straight in at the deep end. This is across the board from vans all the way through to performance cars.

They see claims of performance increases for a few quid and jump in.

On a serious note who on this forum has actually asked who created there file and what experience do they have in the field? Any previous employment or work experience they can show?

Its hard to believe that people who maybe own a nice bmw 335d (just an example) let somebody off facebook rock up in a van and flash a file on from anywhere that‘s quite possibly worse than the original and pay them £250 and when there gone there left with running issues and can’t get hold of any support.

There’s loads of tuning companies claim to fit and map ecu’s etc but in reality there just dropped off somewhere else because they would’nt have a clue Where to start.

From all my yrs messing with cars and bikes for personal use I’ve found the very best don’t even advertise as they don’t need too, there repeat work carries them through.

Pls feel free to share some experiences with all of us, wether there good or bad and we can all learn something?


----------



## Shakeywakey (Dec 14, 2016)

Skint said:


> With regards to the mapping most people just jump straight in at the deep end. This is across the board from vans all the way through to performance cars.
> 
> They see claims of performance increases for a few quid and jump in.
> 
> ...


I used to work for a tuning company that specialised in rotary engines, we had an in house Dyno (hub Dyno) and mapped a lot of cars. There were a lot of repeat customers, and and a few people who had bad experiences and slated the garage on forums.

the truth is mapping isn’t an exact science, especially with high spec, unique builds sometimes there are teething issues or
Little tweeks needed. Your best bet is to have conversations with the mapper and see if you’re happy with them as a person/ competent mapper.

I personally had my R34 mapped by Richard bells auto. I read alot of positive reviews about him and had a good convo on the phone with him to the point I was very happy. He went above a beyond with helping me out. Had a couple of small issues with the car once I had it home and he talked me through sorting everything out.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

You should'nt let a job leave the premises if it's not correct or should'nt charge for it, if it's not satisfactory.(says a lot about a company to me)


----------



## wiggy1980 (Dec 30, 2017)

Good point.

Just compare my 2 experiences to start then the other guys too, 

Your paying for their time and expertise which isn't exactly cheap! After this experience I would advise anyone to treble check the work and the person.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

You should'nt really have to, but I get what your saying.


----------



## wiggy1980 (Dec 30, 2017)

Finally I got my engine back together after doing timing chain in my garage. Biggest eng job I've ever done with thanks to dimi couldn't of done it without you. quick test drive all good.









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## -SeanS (Apr 10, 2012)

Skint said:


> He can't be no worse than svm, there master con artists. I've said it for yrs and then it's when people experience it for themselves they realise.


My first and only experience with SVM was a few years back when I was selling my 2012 GTR. A buyer wished to get it inspected by them as he wanted their warranty (I had always used Litchfield for mapping and servicing).

The manager there (Mike) came out after the inspection claiming it had never been serviced (ludicrous statement as I had all the up to date service records with Litchfield). He said he believed this as it ‘looked like the undertrays hadn’t been taken off’. He also stated it was on an older Ecutek map than it was, it needed new TPMS sensors amongst a whole host of other things. One of the sensors just needed resetting as I had just had a new tyre fitted which I told the buyer about before hand. He then went on to tell the buyer the car hadn’t been looked after and was overpriced (I know I would say this but I’m genuinely one of the most anal car owners you could meet and had a tonne of receipts, I couldn’t believe what I was hearing). 

I was skeptical about them before hand and that experience cemented my concerns. Essentially they lied about multiple things being wrong with my car and slated it, I believe purely because it was a Litchfield serviced car. They also would have happily taken money to do work that did not need doing. 

I later had an inspection done by Litchfield which disproved their claims and sold the car elsewhere. The inspection from Litchfield was also free of charge and the experience totally professional as always. 

Wouldn’t touch SVM with a barge pole to be honest, how they are still in business is beyond me… Crooks.


----------



## wiggy1980 (Dec 30, 2017)

-SeanS said:


> My first and only experience with SVM was a few years back when I was selling my 2012 GTR. A buyer wished to get it inspected by them as he wanted their warranty (I had always used Litchfield for mapping and servicing).
> 
> The manager there (Mike) came out after the inspection claiming it had never been serviced (ludicrous statement as I had all the up to date service records with Litchfield). He said he believed this as it ‘looked like the undertrays hadn’t been taken off’. He also stated it was on an older Ecutek map than it was, it needed new TPMS sensors amongst a whole host of other things. One of the sensors just needed resetting as I had just had a new tyre fitted which I told the buyer about before hand. He then went on to tell the buyer the car hadn’t been looked after and was overpriced (I know I would say this but I’m genuinely one of the most anal car owners you could meet and had a tonne of receipts, I couldn’t believe what I was hearing).
> 
> ...


See I do most of my own work where possible and date stamp photos as proof. I'm no expert but it's with proof of parts etc.. and it works that's my sh. I'm an enthusiasts with knowledge I've gained and work I've produced and build/repair documented in threads and pics that's where I stand out so does the car, more complete experience than just a stamp or invoice which I have. I'd sooner see the history of a car like this it's more public, not all agree there are many gtrs you can research if I could of and found more on this car I would of ran away but I'm in too deep so here I am. This is my repair and history of my car as it stands. 
Which maybe of use to future buyers and who to avoid
vg performance and Ben linney from my experience. 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

This picture is to help those who maybe fancy doing the chains themselves


----------



## wiggy1980 (Dec 30, 2017)

So cars back on the road since this work was done. And she's purring thank you dimitri and all the people that helped.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------

